# Ford 6000 transmission



## xfarmboy2970 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a Ford 6000 tractor with a seized engine but a good selecto-speed transmission. I want to sell the transmission. Should I remove the tansm. first or is that the thing to do or is it feasable?


----------

